# Charity Knitted Chicken Coat makes CNN



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Well a charity knitted chicken coat pattern I produced to help raise funds for a new school building for Aspley Guise Lower School in Bedfordshire has just been spotted by CNN. The children of Aspley Guise Lower School would be so delighted if you could view the report and read their little story by clicking on the link below and share with your friends and family. This would mean so much to everyone here and I am so greatful for you support. You will see the picture of the chicken and do click on the circles and you will see the children too, Do feel free to comment and wish the children well on the report and say where you are fromxx

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-1061474


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

TOO Funny!!!


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

that is one well dressed chicken / the kids are darling


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

this is so delightful!


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

What a clever way to raise money.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I read your report and hope for more success with the fund raising. I am from Wisconsin U.S.A.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

That is absolutely adorable. I bet my chickens would appreciate coats today since it is in the 20s here in Maine. My chickens are all like the red hen in the 2nd pic.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. We really do appreciate any support you can give in spreading the word by sharing this report. I felt very honoured to be working with the chilren and the school with this fund raising. It has caused a few giggles and put some lovely smiles on peoples faces tooxx


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

It's hilarious! I know chickens can get attached to people and become pets. Even heard of one following a child to school and back. But dressing it up? Certainly not because it's cold.


----------



## Ginialea (Nov 9, 2012)

Toooo Cute!!! I love chickens but have never thought to dress them so well. Keep up the good work and bless you for doing it.

I'm in Albuquerque, New Mexico, USA


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so glad that you shared this with KP. I could not help but buy the pattern; I live in southwest Missouri, USA, and the temps have been running below freezing. I have quilted covers for my four Chickies' hutch, especially at night when they are tucked in. Now I will make them each a coat.
Thank you and best of luck for your fundraising!! pj stitches!


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

My thanks to you and the children for sharing news
of your project. It surely comes under the heading
"adorable" and I am not just talking about the hens!!
I must say though. the hens seem to look very surprised.

I am writing from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

OMG, I hope my chickens don't hear about this or I'll have to knit them sweaters and hats, lol. I never laughed so hard, totally cute and funny.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I am so thrilled that you all like it and its making you giggle and putting smiles on your faces. Do feel free to share the report with your friends. The school really welcome everyones support. Well I think its going to be a long night and I am so glad I have you all for companyxx


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

I use to have 150 chickens when I lived in New Jersey, but now I am in Minneapolis, I thought it would be too cold to keep them warm outside. Now I will have to reconsider. What a lovely report, adorable children and worthy project. T


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

jo doig said:


> I use to have 150 chickens when I lived in New Jersey, but now I am in Minneapolis, I thought it would be too cold to keep them warm outside. Now I will have to reconsider. What a lovely report, adorable children and worthy project. T


Thank you so much Jo. Do feel free to share the report with your friends. I hope this report will bring lots of smiles on peoples faces. I think you can comment on the actual CNN page just underneath the reportxx


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

The chickens look just amazing, very pretty designs, great work. I did read the report and pleased to hear that yours and the children's work is being appreciated.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Irene Kidney said:


> The chickens look just amazing, very pretty designs, great work. I did read the report and pleased to hear that yours and the children's work is being appreciated.


Oh thank you Irene. The children are very excited. I don't know who is more nervous the children or me. Its funny I know but I have not slept a winkxx


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

That is wonderful!! Thank you for starting my day with a happy chuckle. You created a beautiful memory for these beautiful children.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

dianes1717 said:


> That is wonderful!! Thank you for starting my day with a happy chuckle. You created a beautiful memory for these beautiful children.


I hope those children will look back and have a chuckle themselves. They did enjoy themselves getting stuck in. I really hope this works for themxx


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Just so cute and what a wonderful job you did in the dressing the chicken. The children are darling and I live in the State of Georgia in the southern part of the USA. Wish you a happy Thanksgiving and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like i am the only "nay sayer" in the group.,i love the idea of the project, and the children's willingness to bring a loving idea to the real world...i love that you are willing to supervise this project and inspire the children. but i don't understand clothing on chickens....
Blessings


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

This warmed my heart, as the coats warm the chicken! i posted it on Facebook!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I love it! The children are precious.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the chicken and her outfit...and the children are precious!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Well done all! I am writing you from Prince Edward Island, Canada. I own 2 dogs and a miniature horse- all of whom have winter sweaters (or coats,) so I do understand about your problem (and, having been in the UK in Dec., I can tell you it gets much colder here, and much more snow!) Never mind, your chickens are used to your temperatures and I know it can be a very damp cold in the UK. No doubt they are chilled!

Your report was interesting, your pictures adorable (children and chickens!)

I am a primary school teacher, and years ago I did a teacher exchange with a friend who's class we then corresponded with at St. Mary's Primary in Dover, Co. Kent. We sent "Barnaby Bear" back and forth with all sorts of pictures and tales of his travels and adventures. 
If you'd be interested in a match for correspondence in Canada- I'd see what I could do to find you one here at our school. These days- computers would mean you could instantly send notes etc.!

Miss Cain


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

I have never seen anything so cute!  The children look great and you obviously have a well dressed chicken! I think it's a great idea to get the children involved in doing the research for your patterns. I wish you all the best of luck in your fundraising for your school, and will pass this article from CNN on to others I know. Congratulations to you all- job well done!  I live in Maine in the US, in the far northeast of the country.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Well I have read to coat chicken but to date has always been in a recipe. This is so much better. Love it!!


----------



## JILLfromWI (Mar 25, 2011)

I shared on FACEBOOK. Right under the heading on the CNN article there is a tab to SHARE ON FACEBOOK. 

Just love this article...hope the kids school does well.

JILLfromWI
Green Bay, Wisconsin, USA


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

That is so cute!!!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

I love this whole story. The kids and the Chickens are adorable and what an innovative idea. It sure does deserve to be on CNN. I hope your dreams come true and you can fund your project.
Carmeen


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

What fun! Thank you for sharing this with us. We have friends who live in Sharnbrook and we so enjoy visiting them.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That is just too funny!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely story and well done to the children.
I live in Qld, Australia and have two black chickens and a handsome rooster. It's a bit too warm for them to be wearing jumpers but maybe a bikini pattern and some board shorts would go down well with my feathered chooks?


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Just too too cute...I will tell my grand daughter all about this tonight...she is spending the day at a farm in north Louisiana. We live in New Orleans.


----------

